# Compile third party Dovecot plugin got error



## Paul-LKW (Jul 27, 2013)

Dear all:

I just upgraded to Dovecot-2.2.4 via portupgrade, and I find a plugin useful for Outlook deleted_to_trash from https://github.com/lexbrugman/dovecot_deleted_to_trash, when I unzip and run `make` I get the following no input file error:

```
CONSOLE:~/dovecot_deleted_to_trash-master/src # make
cc -O2 -pipe -march=nocona    -fPIC -shared -Wall  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot/src  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot/src/lib  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot/src/lib-storage  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot/src/lib-mail  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot/src/lib-imap  -I/usr/local/include/dovecot/src/lib-index  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -o lib_deleted_to_trash_plugin.so
cc: No input files specified
*** Error code 1

Stop in /root/dovecot_deleted_to_trash-master/src.
```

Does anyone know how to override this error?

Thanks for all.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 27, 2013)

No idea on that specific program, but a lot of software expects make to be devel/gmake.  It is almost certainly already installed on your system, just use `gmake`.


----------

